# Caught the Oddest Fish Last Night



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

Went to Nimisila 8/5/10 to fish a few hours after work. Fished of shore from 2300-0230. Caught 1 channel cat and 4 bullheads. All on chicken livers. Released all the fish

Also caught this carp. Nothing out of the ordinary 24" and about 6lbs, but there's something not quite normal about it

 

No eye on the left side, not unusual to catch a one-eyed fish
 

Turned it over, no eye on the right side either
 

A completely blind carp, guess they have a good sense of smell/taste to find food with no sight.


A few of the fish pics
 

 


And I collected some crayfish to feed to my pet rock bass


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

weird looking fish never seen somthing like that


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Cool thing to see....
would love to see more pics of your tank. Do you have anyother fish in it? how big is it? I love seeing native fish tanks!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I once caught a cat at Buckeye Lake that had no eyes--both sockets were just like that. It was around 14" and very healthy.

Great pic of the rock bass!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Look at what I caught while fishing for bait.










I am usually a catch and release guy but I killed that fish.
Not sure if it posed a threat but it certainly didn't belong in the lake.

Check out the genetic defect on this flatheads tail.









Maybe not so unusual but Chad and I both got flathead with tails the same on the same night.










Here is a pic of Rob with a fish. I think it's a collectors item. He has a new toy and you can't get him away from it now


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

timmyv said:


> Cool thing to see....
> would love to see more pics of your tank. Do you have anyother fish in it? how big is it? I love seeing native fish tanks!


I have a grass pickerel in there too. It's a 50gal tank. Both the pickerel and rock bass are about 6" in size


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Did you catch them or get them from a fish supplier? Ive always wanted to have a "coi" pond but with natural fish in them. Planning on making it my spring project this coming year.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

jackal_727 said:


> Did you catch them or get them from a fish supplier? Ive always wanted to have a "coi" pond but with natural fish in them. Planning on making it my spring project this coming year.


Caught them. I got the rock bass while fishing on the Cuyahoga at Riverfront park. Caught the pickerel on Nimisila this spring while crappie fishing.


----------



## mitch2106 (May 2, 2010)

katfish said:


> Look at what I caught while fishing for bait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the first fish ive caught those in mogadore i believe wont eat ne thing but i see them swimming in big schools i looked umm up on line closest thing i could compare them too was gizzard shad not even sure if the fish in ur pic and the ones ive seen in mogadore are the same but they look very similiar, and for the catfish tails that red on the end looks like it has just been rubbed raw possibly bedding.


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

man i used to fish nimi like it was my job and i have never caught any pike or pickeral out of there and i know their in there.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

The silver fish is a Silver Dollar(Metynnis sp.) From South America. Vegetarian. Our fall water temps will kill them.


----------

